# No audio on HDMI output



## mmavipc (Jan 31, 2014)

I can output video though HDMI just fine, and audio through the front and rear jacks just fine, but when I switch hw.snd.default_unit to pcm0 (HDMI), `cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp` doesn't work.

`cat /dev/sndstat`: http://pastebin.com/KCdxB4Jh

`cat dmesg | grep hda`:

```
hdac0: <Intel Haswell HDA Controller> mem 0xf0834000-0xf0837fff irq 16 at device 3.0 on pci0
hdac1: <Intel Lynx Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf0830000-0xf0833fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Intel Haswell HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Intel Haswell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek (0x0900) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek (0x0900) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0900) (Rear Analog 5.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek (0x0900) (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Realtek (0x0900) (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
```

pindumps: http://pastebin.com/CeJMUBzd

I took the pindumps with the HDMI plugged in, but not the analog jacks.

It didn't work on FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE, but since I wanted newcons I'm on SVN head.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2014)

Issues with HEAD a.k.a. 11-CURRENT should be reported on the freebsd-current@ mailing list. Keep in mind that -CURRENT is always in motion, it may not even build at times.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## zennybsd (Jan 31, 2014)

mmavipc said:
			
		

> I can output video though HDMI just fine, and audio through the front and rear jacks just fine, but when I switch hw.snd.default_unit to pcm0 (HDMI), `cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp` doesn't work.
> 
> `cat /dev/sndstat`: http://pastebin.com/KCdxB4Jh
> 
> ...




+1: It didn't work with FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE (but worked earlier with FreeBSD 10-Beta3 with kde4, but I replaced the entire operating system and reinstalled gnome2)


```
$ pciconf -lv | grep -i audio
    device     = 'Caicos HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6400 Series]'
```


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat 
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC889 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC889 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
```


```
$ dmesg | grep hdac
hdac0: <ATI RV910 HDA Controller> mem 0xfddfc000-0xfddfffff irq 19 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <ATI SB600 HDA Controller> mem 0xfdff4000-0xfdff7fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC889 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC889 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
```


```
$ dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC889 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
pcm4: <Realtek ALC889 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
```


```
$cat /etc/sysctl.conf
hw.snd.default_unit=1
dev.hdac.1.polling=1
```


----------

